# Info on Flights to Lviv Airport - Intersono Clinic



## Jomi (May 3, 2011)

Hi,

Can anyone that has been to the Intersono clinic give me an idea of the best way of getting to Lviv Airport? I iwll be travelling from Ireland and will welcome all information from any destination.

Also any info on Intersono and useful tips for the whole surrogacy process would be appreciated. We are hoping to do gestational surrogacy.

Many Thanks.
Jomi.


----------

